# Dr John Lennox



## Peairtach (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr John Lennox of Oxford University was speaking at Dundee Free Church on Saturday. A very able apologist who has debated Hitchens and Dawkins.

John Lennox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He told us of a number of brilliant ripostes he had given to Dawkins, et al, which I couldn't do justice to here.

No doubt they are in his books or on his website.

He has a number of useful books out. His latest is due out soon:-

God and Stephen Hawking: Whose Design Is It Anyway?: Amazon.co.uk: John Lennox: Books


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 21, 2010)

Weren't Ravi Zacharias and Stuart McAllister also there? I heard part of Ravi Zacharias program this morning on the radio and he was talking with an Oxford professor, but I didn't catch the name. It was an Irish man. They were mainly discussing Hawking's new book. 
It sounded like a great conference and a much needed one.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes. I was most impressed with John Lennox though, but Ravi may have been tired after travelling that day, and I didn't always make out what he was saying partly because of his accent.

Rev. David Robertson - the minister of St Peters, M'Cheyne's church - was hosting and has also written a book contra Dawkins and debates a lot. 

St Peters is now "Solas", the Centre for Public Christianity, as well as a Free Church. It seems a very worthwhile project.

Solas - Centre for Public Christianity Website (Dundee, Scotland)

www.stpeters-dundee.org.uk |


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is a link to some of his talks: JohnLennox.org | Science and Ethics


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Nov 22, 2010)

Just looked him up and checked out some of his lectures. I like what I've heard so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Richard, I look forward to listening to him.


----------

